

GemCutter.org becomes RubyGems.org (at last) - labria
http://update.gemcutter.org/2010/02/20/rubygems-org-move-complete.html

======
rbranson
It's pretty impressive how quickly the Ruby community has turned this around.

~~~
dschobel
What's the backstory? Is there more to it than a domain name change?

~~~
qrush
It was really the main goal of the project, to provide a drop in replacement
for gem hosting from RubyForge...this is the culmination of that and working
together with the RubyGems team to make instant gem deployment (gem push)
available out of the box when you download RubyGems.

There was a lot of work involved with this over the past few months... We
transferred ownerships of gems and logins over from RubyForge, setup redirects
for the docs site now at <http://docs.rubygems.org>, and a lot of effort went
into getting code from the gemcutter gem merged into RubyGems proper.

